#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What is the most incredible technology of AI?

## Bhavya

Recently I have read that AI can identify a person's sexuality based on the facial features. Which means it can tell whether a person is straight, gay or lesbian by analysing their facial features. Doesn't it sound incredible? Do you guys know this kind of incredible technology of AI? If yes, let me know them in the comments below!

----------

